
How stereotypical enviroments impact gender participation in CS (2010) - clbrook
http://jonathanherzog.com/node/129
======
clbrook
Google also mentions this study in one of their re:Work guides -
[https://rework.withgoogle.com/guides/unbiasing-evaluate-
subt...](https://rework.withgoogle.com/guides/unbiasing-evaluate-subtle-
messages/steps/introduction/)

------
clbrook
Full PDF of the study:
[http://depts.washington.edu/sibl/Publications/Cheryan,%20Pla...](http://depts.washington.edu/sibl/Publications/Cheryan,%20Plaut,%20Davies,%20&%20Steele%20%282009%29.pdf)

